# new member due to start short protocol ivf on 4/5 sept *



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello every one, due to start short protocol on the 4/5 sept and just wondered if any one else was doing it at the same time that would like to chat.

It would be real nice to talk with people going through the same thing as non of my friends have children and are not planning to yet. so finding people to talk with that trully understand is very hard.

Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nades ~ welcome to the site 

You will definately find a lot of understanding here hun.....lots of luck with your cycle  

Someone will leave you lots of links soon and you'll be able to find some cycle buddies to go through it all with 

Just wanted to say hi though 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Hi nades

welcome to FF you will find lots of support here hun, if you look on cycle buddies thread for either aug/sept or sept/oct you are sure to find someone cycling at the same time as you.

im on the buttercup babes aug/sept but in my 2ww but other people there are starting sept you welcome to join us there

anthea xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Nades,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Helo nades, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

As you can already see we are a very friendly bunch and you will get loads of support from everyone on here.

Here's some links to help you find your way around:

IVF General CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

*August / September Cycle Buddies ~ * CLICK HERE

*September / October Cycle Buddies ~ *  CLICK HERE

You will probably fit in well on either of them so why not join both!

You can also "chat" to people in your local area on the Location boards. Very useful if you want to find people using the same clinic you are at.

We have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck with your cycle. Looking forward to hearing more from you.

C~x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hello nades

I am new to this, too. 

Just found out we need ICSI.

What is a short cycle? Hope you don't mind me asking?

Good luck with your short cycle, though!!!

Helen.xx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Helen,

I'm not really all that sure what the diffrence is but as far as im aware the whole process only takes 2 weeks as they is no need to dr first, i start with the stimm drugs 2nd day of my monthly cycle.

sorry not more help hoping to find out more on tues 21st when i collect drugs.

 with your cycle

Nades xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi *nades* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

ah, thanks Nades.

That sounds good. I will ask about short cycle I think. Unfortunately my consultant is on hols for another 10 days then I am away for a further 10 days then when I get home again from hols it is only 2 weeks till my laparoscopy. I will ring consultant when we are back from hols. Oh, I could ring the unit at Derriford hospital to see if they could help, yes I think I'll do that.


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Helen if you look on ICSI section i asked the same question. section called long and short
I'm not following you honest you just look at same as me lol
Leanne


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi.
i have just looked on the short and long bit of the icsi page. 
very helpful. thank you.
h.x


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Not really sure why i'm having a short cycle its my first try at ivf,

i was all set for the long haul, came as a bit of a shock really to be honest only found out friday when we went to sign all the agreements. It just seems to be happening to quickly its a good thing i know just getting worried now.

Thanks again for your kind words

Nadine xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sure they have chosen the best protocol for you and your dh / dp. Look at it this way, you get to bypass 2 months of injections and nasal sprays (from what I've heard) and the exiting bit comes sooner!

We haven't got our letter asking us to go in and sign the papers yet, but I am going to chase them up tomorrow. I just want to get going!

Good luck, thinking of you.

H.xxx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

We went for our group meeting on the 10/8 signed agreements the following thursday the 16th and are back on the 21st to learn how to use the drugs and for our mock et

so really has been rather quick, hope you get started real soon 

Nades xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the site

im not sure what short protocal is but im downregging for frozen egg transfer hope to have them in first week sep we may be around the same time. let me know what stage you are at always looking for friends at the same stage...

keepinghope


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi keepinghope,

think we will be in the tww around the middle to end of sept.

Nades xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

nades said:


> We went for our group meeting on the 10/8 signed agreements the following thursday the 16th and are back on the 21st to learn how to use the drugs and for our mock et
> 
> so really has been rather quick, hope you get started real soon
> 
> Nades xx


hi Nades.

I rang our hospital this morning to find out when we'd be looking at getting going. The lady there (who I have to say was a bit grumpy!  ) said we wouldn't hear anything until our letter with our appointment to go in and sign the papers. She said there are a few others in front of us but that she expects it to be before the end of the year!!! 

I want to get going now! I am so flippin impatient. I was in a good mood til I rang her, silly moo!  

so, I shall just plod on and hope time flies by. Meantime we'll keep trying naturally - you never know, miracles seem to happen to people on this site! 

Helen.xx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Helen,

Dont let the grumpy moo get you down i.m sure you wont be waiting to much longer.

I know how you feel with the waiting though, i was ranting to my dp a couple of months ago saying dont they think we,ve waited long enough for our chance to have a baby.  The waiting drives you crazy 

I have to agree though still lots of fun to be had in trying 

Nades xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

oh yes, the trying is the fun part!!   and a fab way to loose weight! but then comes the hope and the waiting for the next period and then it always comes and I am always so disappointed. I kow people say not to think about it, but it is so difficult. 

On a positive note, we were told to expect a wait for our letter for laparoscopy and we waited only 3 days for it, plus we were told it'd be 17th oct ish and it is for the 2nd october, so if all keeps on going this way then we'll get going quicker than we were told we would!  

How's your day going??

helen.x


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Not having to bad a day getting a bit nervous about the mock et transfer tomorrow, have been told its just like a smear test (but they not all that great)

we are gonna go do some shopping as we both have the day of work.

whats your plans for today??

Nades


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I didn't know they did a mock et, why do they do that then?

I am working today. I have this running in the background of my work screen and I keep looking at it - naughty!
Great time waster though. I find it so helpful, it makes me smile and I haven't done enough of that recently.

Thank you, guys! 

enjoy shopping!.xx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

I think its done so that they know what to use on the actual day of et to avoid delays. I think everyone has to have one

I sure we will find every thing out tomorrow. i'll let you know..

Nades xx


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi All

went for my mock ET but they could not do it, i have to go back on friday for a cervical dilation, as anyone else had to have one of these??

Nadine xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi nades.  
Sorry to hear it was all a bit dissapointing for you today.  

I have not had one personally, but when we fit women with coils at the surgery, we often have to dilate the cervix. It may be completely different to what you will have done as it is a different reason, but we use dilators (called 'sounds' or 'tenaculums') which look a bit like thin metal sausages of varying widths. Start off with the thinnest one and gradually work up to large ones (no bigger than 1cm max width). They are inserted into the cervical os (the ghole in the middle). It can cause cramps like a period pain but nothing more. 
The other way is to have a pessary inserted which has hormones in it to soften and dilate the cervix. 

as I say, you might not have either of these as they are the methods for coil fittings, but thought I'd write about it anyway. It is not painful either way, just uncomfy. You could take some ibuprofen and paracetamol before you have it done. 

Helen.


----------



## nades (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Helen, 

Thats real good information im sure it will just be the same thing 

Nadine xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

you're welcome! Happy to be of some help.


----------

